# Webcam on MacBook Pro



## ImissBubbles

How do I use it in chatting [such as AIM and MSN]??

Ive figured out video chat and everything, but does it work as just a plain webcam?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

So you're wondering if you can use your built-in camera as a webcam, while [using?] AIM/MSN, with someone using the same client? If so, that may work, if you're in iChat and/or Adium, attempting to webcam with someone using AIM/MSN, there may be a compatibility issue.

Or are you wanting to record yourself in the webcam?


----------



## ImissBubbles

I want to be able to use the built-in camera as a plain-old webcam. 

  I've searched all over the internet looking for a way to do it, but either it's not do-able and Im just too stubborn to admit it, or it works and I'm just too dumb to figure it out


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Well, what do you mean by webcam? What are you trying to do?


----------



## ImissBubbles

All I want to do is have it work as a normal webcam that one would buy in the store.  Just have it show video while chatting on MSN, AIM, etc (NOT iChat).


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It should work.. I think it worked for me when I used my MacBook.. Are you receiving any error messages when trying to do this?


----------



## PabloTeK

Currently Messenger for Mac (version 7) doesn't support video and audio feeds; there is Mercury messenger for that or you could boot camp with Windows!


----------



## speedyink

...So with your Mac your forced to use ichat?  Typical Apple..


----------

